# FBI Clearance - my story



## shweta_expat (Aug 2, 2012)

Friends, I have been in wait period for FBI clearance to be delivered to my india address like forever.. I would like to share some tips and tricks which I feel could help folks in similar situations..

Reason for FBI clearance :
As we know if someone has stayed for more than 12 months in USA during last 10 years then that person needs to get clearance from the FBI similar to the Indian PCC.

My learnings :
1. If you know you would need this clearance at the time of application and you have a strong case then I would recommend to apply for it while you are waiting for your other formalities and CO allocation etc. It costs 18$ for a copy and it is definitely worth having that copy in advance rather than delaying for later. As your duration of stay in USA would not be changing and it is for something in the past so I don't see any problem here..please correct me if this is not true in any situation..

2. Prepaid envelops - I did not do this and I regret it. It is a better idea to have a account with FedEx and provide those details while you apply to FBI. This will definitely help you track your results letter while it's on it's way to India address..If you don't do this then you need to rely on USA MAIL general post and INDIAN post to have mercy on you to deliver in time..in my case they didn't and I am still waiting..I started this process on 8 aug, FBI completed process on 26 sep and still not received my result in my letter box..

3. Last and the most important - I have my real brother staying in USA currently and I learnt while talking to FBI helpline that I could have simply requested to deliver the results to his USA address!!! I could have saved 2 months! WHAT  And saved efforts of checking the letter box every day :confused2: ! Now when the case is solved , this sounds simple and straight forward and I don't know why it didn't strike anyone involved in my application to do this in the first place. But whoever is in this PR thing knows how it is and why it doesn't happen the simple way..
bottom line is that if you have any relative or friend in USA whom you can trust then request to send the copy to their address in USA and they can scan this for you, and you only need to send scanned soft copy to your CO so no need to have the hard copy with you immediately, you can have it mailed to you later..

Any alternate views are welcome


----------



## makaveli2012 (Oct 23, 2012)

Hi Swetha,

Appreciate a lot for the information. I have raised an EOI today 23-10-12. I have some questions regarding clearance certificates. I have done my PG from UK stayed in UK from 2003 - 2005 and then moved to US in 2006. Stayed in the States from 2006-Jan 2010 and returned to India. I have been living here since then.

I need some information regarding the clearance thing, Do I have to get Clearance certificates from UK and as well from the FBI and if so I really appreciate if you can share some details regarding the whole process of getting the PCC from the respective orgs.

Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## chsridevi (Dec 22, 2011)

shweta_expat said:


> Friends, I have been in wait period for FBI clearance to be delivered to my india address like forever.. I would like to share some tips and tricks which I feel could help folks in similar situations..
> 
> Reason for FBI clearance :
> As we know if someone has stayed for more than 12 months in USA during last 10 years then that person needs to get clearance from the FBI similar to the Indian PCC.
> ...


Hi Swetha,

Did you check if your PCC processing is completed? I too were in the queue. My card was charged on oct 3 and until now I did not receive the PCC. regretting for not getting it through fedex account. let me know when you receive your letter. 

I read here in the forms that it may reach India in 3 to 5 weeks. So hope your PCC is on the way.


----------



## makaveli2012 (Oct 23, 2012)

Hi chsridevi,

Can you please share some details regarding requesting for PCC doc from FBI.

Thanks


----------



## chsridevi (Dec 22, 2011)

makaveli2012 said:


> Hi chsridevi,
> 
> Can you please share some details regarding requesting for PCC doc from FBI.
> 
> Thanks


Ok here is what you need to do:

1. Get the fingerprint cards from the FBI website.
http://www.fbi.gov/about-us/cjis/bac...nt-form-fd-258
2. Go to the local police station/commissioner office with the card(s) and get fingerprints done. Alternative- you can approach any finger print agency for doing that but they will charge more.
4. Post it to FBI the details are available at FBI — Homepage

Please refer to this thread in the thread for more details
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/76939-usa-police-clearance-certificate.html


----------



## shweta_expat (Aug 2, 2012)

chsridevi said:


> Hi Swetha,
> 
> Did you check if your PCC processing is completed? I too were in the queue. My card was charged on oct 3 and until now I did not receive the PCC. regretting for not getting it through fedex account. let me know when you receive your letter.
> 
> I read here in the forms that it may reach India in 3 to 5 weeks. So hope your PCC is on the way.


HI Chsridevi, I have confirmed by calling FBI customer care helpline that my request was completed on 26 Sep, my Card was charged on 24 Sep..

As I mentioned now I have requested a copy to my brother's US addr, hoping to get it either way soon.. Indian Post Vs US Mail  Will post as soon as i get it


----------



## shweta_expat (Aug 2, 2012)

makaveli2012 said:


> Hi Swetha,
> 
> Appreciate a lot for the information. I have raised an EOI today 23-10-12. I have some questions regarding clearance certificates. I have done my PG from UK stayed in UK from 2003 - 2005 and then moved to US in 2006. Stayed in the States from 2006-Jan 2010 and returned to India. I have been living here since then.
> 
> ...


Hello makaveli2012, As far as I know, if you have stayed in any other country than India for more than 12 Months during last 10 years then you need to provide clearance certificate from that country's respective organization. I have not stayed in UK ever so unfortunately i do not have much info on that.. But for FBI clearance, certainly i can help.. most of my exp is as i mentioned in my post.. do let me know for specific questions if you have


----------



## chsridevi (Dec 22, 2011)

shweta_expat said:


> HI Chsridevi, I have confirmed by calling FBI customer care helpline that my request was completed on 26 Sep, my Card was charged on 24 Sep..
> 
> As I mentioned now I have requested a copy to my brother's US addr, hoping to get it either way soon.. Indian Post Vs US Mail  Will post as soon as i get it


ohh.. then its possible to request for a copy again without sending the fingerprints. I will wait for another week and try this alternative


----------



## makaveli2012 (Oct 23, 2012)

Hello Shweta,

can I arrange for the PCC docs at this stage when I am still waiting for the invitation to apply.

Thanks


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

It's valid for 12 months, so you just need to make sure that it won't have expired by the time the CO asks for it.


----------



## karmur2012 (Mar 16, 2012)

*Pcc*

I am in process of collecting the documents to upload.. recently received my invitation.

I know, that PCC is required for other country, when we stayed more than 12 months in that country. but I like to confirm my case will fall under this 12 months..

I have traveled to USA 3 times. 

In year 2007 - June to September - 3 Months (Business Visa)

In year 2007 - 2008 - November to February - 3 Months (Business Visa)

In year 2008- 2009 - October to March - 5 Months (Long term Visa)


All my travel are to same city and state. Should I need to get a PCC for this stay in USA?

I have traveled to other countries also, but it is less than a month travel, 

Should I need to mention all my travel information, while filing the visa in page 15? even if i am not submitting the PCC for this countries?


----------



## sumi.24 (Oct 4, 2012)

shweta_expat said:


> Friends, I have been in wait period for FBI clearance to be delivered to my india address like forever.. I would like to share some tips and tricks which I feel could help folks in similar situations..
> 
> Reason for FBI clearance :
> As we know if someone has stayed for more than 12 months in USA during last 10 years then that person needs to get clearance from the FBI similar to the Indian PCC.
> ...



Hi Shweta,

I do understand your pain in waiting since we too initiated the process 1 week before and am just wondering how long it is going to take. Because, we are almost done with the rest of the documentation and just waiting for the FBI clearance. 

My only question is that "Did your CO understand the situation and did he gave you an extra time"?

Please add your visa status in signature, may help others...

Cheers
Sumi.


----------



## chsridevi (Dec 22, 2011)

karmur2012 said:


> I am in process of collecting the documents to upload.. recently received my invitation.
> 
> I know, that PCC is required for other country, when we stayed more than 12 months in that country. but I like to confirm my case will fall under this 12 months..
> 
> ...


you will be asked for USA PCC as the total period is close to 12 months. For the others, you have to mention, but you will not be asked for PCC


----------



## makaveli2012 (Oct 23, 2012)

Hi Kumar2012,

Good to know that you have your invitation, I have a question regarding EOI.

I have raised an EOI on 23/10 for both the 189 & 190(NSW). need some information regarding that, if incase NSW invites me then can I ignore the invitation and wait for 189 or is it mandatory for me to accept the invitation and apply for 190 Visa.

Thanks a lot !!!


----------



## karmur2012 (Mar 16, 2012)

makaveli2012 said:


> Hi Kumar2012,
> 
> Good to know that you have your invitation, I have a question regarding EOI.
> 
> ...


You have two different EOI for 189 and 190?

if so then, you can wait until you receive your 189 invite, but your 190 is valid for 60 days. 

If you have raised one EOI for both 189 / 190. then if NSW send you the invite, your EOI will get freezed, it will be released after 60 day wait time. within this period you can't except your 189 invitation, even your eligible. 

It depends on your case, if you have more than 65 points for 189, it was worth the wait.


----------



## shweta_expat (Aug 2, 2012)

sumi.24 said:


> Hi Shweta,
> 
> I do understand your pain in waiting since we too initiated the process 1 week before and am just wondering how long it is going to take. Because, we are almost done with the rest of the documentation and just waiting for the FBI clearance.
> 
> ...


Hello Sumi, I had informed about my FBI clearance status to my CO while sending him other docs like indian PCC and meds receipts etc. I had provided the receipts of FBI courier that I sent and also the fingerprinting done at police station, all of thse had dates on them so CO knows when I have done what.. So need not ask for extra time if you have responded to their initial documentation request email within 28 days as mentioned in tht email.. Unless CO asks for further proofs I do not see any problems

Btw i did update my signature, thanks for your suggestion !


----------



## makaveli2012 (Oct 23, 2012)

I have one more question regarding FBI PCC documents, I would like to have the FBI send the documents to my friend in the states. Do I need to send return postage envelope along with my documents to the FBI?

Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## VolatileVortex (May 29, 2012)

makaveli2012 said:


> I have one more question regarding FBI PCC documents, I would like to have the FBI send the documents to my friend in the states. Do I need to send return postage envelope along with my documents to the FBI?
> 
> Thanks a lot!!!


No need to send return envelope - FBI will do this themselves.


----------



## Tarusha123 (Oct 18, 2012)

Hello Shweta,

I am currently staying in USA from past 9 months but originally from India.
I have submitted other documents in my invitation but waiting for CO.

After reading your thread I believe it is a good idea to begin the PCC process.
Can you please confirm if my steps to follow are correct?

- Get the fingerprint cards from the FBI website.
- Go to local police station in US & get the finger prints

What are the next steps?

- Also can you advise me on Indian police clearance?


----------



## shweta_expat (Aug 2, 2012)

Tarusha123 said:


> Hello Shweta,
> 
> I am currently staying in USA from past 9 months but originally from India.
> I have submitted other documents in my invitation but waiting for CO.
> ...


For FBI clearance you can sent the request to FBI address as mentioned on their website for 'Record Check Request' along with signed form 258 I.e finger prints and application form, credit card info of demand draft. Ae you sure u would exceed 12 months duration so that you would need FBI clearance? As u r still 9 months in USA..

For Indian PCC, apply to passport office as only their PCC is accepted by CO, I am not sure how would you get the letter still being in USA, please see other threads on this if anyone in similar situation as yours..sorry don't have much details on this..


----------



## Tarusha123 (Oct 18, 2012)

HI Shweta,

Are you saying that FBI clearance would be necessary only if I spend more than 12 months outside of my country my passport belongs to? In my case, does that mean I would need only clearance from India & not US?


----------



## shweta_expat (Aug 2, 2012)

Tarusha123 said:


> HI Shweta,
> 
> Are you saying that FBI clearance would be necessary only if I spend more than 12 months outside of my country my passport belongs to? In my case, does that mean I would need only clearance from India & not US?


Yes, only if you spend more than 12 months continuous stay , this is what I believe and is written on the forms as well where they ask you for your foreign stay during last 10 years...


----------



## Tarusha123 (Oct 18, 2012)

If that is true then I should hold on Fingerprint appointment which would cost me $50.
Thank you so much Shweta. Appreciate your quick response.


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

shweta_expat said:


> Yes, only if you spend more than 12 months continuous stay , this is what I believe and is written on the forms as well where they ask you for your foreign stay during last 10 years...


I think it depends on cumulative stay and not continuous stay, doesn't it?


----------



## zx4u (Nov 1, 2012)

*Help With FBI PCC*

Hi,

I stayed in the US for 4 years from 2005-2009. I need some information abt the clearance certificate for PCC. Currently I am in India.

- For fingerprints can I go to my local police station in mumbai and get it verified there
- Can I provide an return address for the PCC of a friends who stays in the US!
-What is the approximate timeline to receive the Clearance

Thanks,


----------



## shweta_expat (Aug 2, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> I think it depends on cumulative stay and not continuous stay, doesn't it?


from the DIAC website - Character Requirement - Applications & Forms

Meeting the character requirement for temporary and permanent migration
For the Australian Government to determine whether you are of good character, you may be asked to provide police certificates for each country you have lived in for 12 months or more over the last ten (10) years since turning 16. 

From the character requirements download PDF - http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/character-requirements/character-penal.pdf

1) If you have lived in any one of them for a total of one year or more in the last 10 years, you must get a
police certificate from the authorities in that country.
2) If you have spent a cumulative total of 12 months or more in the last 10 years working for the same
employer on a merchant ship, cruise ship, private yacht or oil rig, you should request a police
certificate from the relevant authority in the country under whose flag the ship sails or country of
ownership of the rig.

My opinion is - 1) cumulative months are not applicaple for the stay in other country ; 2) cumulative months are calculated for second condition i.e. ships etc as mentioned above..

Above opinion is as per my understanding, so folks who are not sure about this can wait for the CO to request the documents and then start applying for FBI clearance.


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

shweta_expat said:


> from the DIAC website - Character Requirement - Applications & Forms
> 
> Meeting the character requirement for temporary and permanent migration
> For the Australian Government to determine whether you are of good character, you may be asked to provide police certificates for each country you have lived in for 12 months or more over the last ten (10) years since turning 16.
> ...


Yeah, "a total of one year" may be interpreted either way; continuously or cumulatively. In such a case it might be better to wait for the CO. Thanks for providing the references!


----------



## sumi.24 (Oct 4, 2012)

Tarusha123 said:


> Hello Shweta,
> 
> I am currently staying in USA from past 9 months but originally from India.
> I have submitted other documents in my invitation but waiting for CO.
> ...



Hi Tarusha,

If you are in US, and you want India PCC. You can get it from any US Consulate. 

Documents to be carried:
1)Download the Application form for PCC from US Consulate web site and complete the application form. 
2)Current Indian passport in original and photocopy of the first five pages and last two pages of the current passport. 
3)Proof of current US residence address (Your Lease Agreement)

It may take a week or two to issue the Police clearance certificate. They will keep your Passports until PCC is issued, so plan accordingly.

Cheers
Sumi.


----------



## sumi.24 (Oct 4, 2012)

chsridevi said:


> Hi Swetha,
> 
> Did you check if your PCC processing is completed? I too were in the queue. My card was charged on oct 3 and until now I did not receive the PCC. regretting for not getting it through fedex account. let me know when you receive your letter.
> 
> I read here in the forms that it may reach India in 3 to 5 weeks. So hope your PCC is on the way.


Hi SriDevi,

We live in US, and we mailed our Application for FBI clearance through FEDEX on 16th Oct. But, our card hasn't been charged yet.

Can you tell me when was your application submitted, so that we can calculate the time taken and check with FBI.

Thank You...


----------



## Tarusha123 (Oct 18, 2012)

sumi.24 said:


> Hi Tarusha,
> 
> If you are in US, and you want India PCC. You can get it from any US Consulate.
> 
> ...



I am currently staying in Hotel & so I do not have residential address.. Will they accept my hotel address?


----------



## Paul007 (Oct 15, 2012)

*Got mine back in 7 days including shipping days*



sumi.24 said:


> Hi SriDevi,
> 
> We live in US, and we mailed our Application for FBI clearance through FEDEX on 16th Oct. But, our card hasn't been charged yet.
> 
> ...


I sent mine to CGI, Atlanta on Oct-26 and got it back along with the PCC on Nov-1. And I used USPS Priority mail with tracking, Cost me around $5.50. I also sent them a prepaid envelope for return shipping along with $45 + $3 Money order. 

Atlanta CGI does not accept Credit Cards or Personal Checks. They like it the old fashioned way.


----------



## Paul007 (Oct 15, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> I think it depends on cumulative stay and not continuous stay, doesn't it?


You are absolutely right Anne. Here is a quick copy and paste from the PDF that my CO sent me yesterday ....

*Evidence of Character*
In order to be granted a visa for entry to Australia you must meet the character test. You must provide a police clearance certificate from each country where you have lived for a total of 12 months or more in the last 10 years, *these 12 months are calculated cumulatively, not consecutively*.

Country-specific instructions on how to obtain a police clearance is at
www.immi.gov.au/allforms/character-requirements/character-penal.pdf


----------



## sumi.24 (Oct 4, 2012)

Tarusha123 said:


> I am currently staying in Hotel & so I do not have residential address.. Will they accept my hotel address?


May be you can give a try with the letter from your hotel stating your period of stay...
Any senior Advise Please...


----------



## sumi.24 (Oct 4, 2012)

Paul007 said:


> I sent mine to CGI, Atlanta on Oct-26 and got it back along with the PCC on Nov-1. And I used USPS Priority mail with tracking, Cost me around $5.50. I also sent them a prepaid envelope for return shipping along with $45 + $3 Money order.
> 
> Atlanta CGI does not accept Credit Cards or Personal Checks. They like it the old fashioned way.


Thanks Paul, I too got my India PCC from CGI, DC.
But my Question is for FBI clearance, I want to know how long it is going to take?


----------



## Paul007 (Oct 15, 2012)

sumi.24 said:


> Thanks Paul, I too got my India PCC from CGI, DC.
> But my Question is for FBI clearance, I want to know how long it is going to take?


I don't remember exact dates but I think, I applied it in mid May this year, and I received it in late June. So approx 1.5 months.


----------



## sumi.24 (Oct 4, 2012)

Paul007 said:


> I don't remember exact dates but I think, I applied it in mid May this year, and I received it in late June. So approx 1.5 months.


Thanks Paul..So my waiting continues...


----------



## Paul007 (Oct 15, 2012)

Tarusha123 said:


> I am currently staying in Hotel & so I do not have residential address.. Will they accept my hotel address?


I don't think so .... They require (residential) address proof .... You can of course call them and confirm, I may be wrong.


----------



## Paul007 (Oct 15, 2012)

sumi.24 said:


> Thanks Paul..So my waiting continues...


You may also need a *State Background Check* ..... You need to contact our local Sherrif office and they will tell you how to do it ......

This was really surprising to me, as my CO requested *State Police Report* also along with the FBI record check and Indian PCC.

Good thing is that I can get it in a week in my state FL, but the hassle of going to sherrif's office and doing all the paperwork and fingerprinting done and then mailing to State Law Enforcement head office is what annoys me most.


----------



## sumi.24 (Oct 4, 2012)

Paul007 said:


> You may also need a *State Background Check* ..... You need to contact our local Sherrif office and they will tell you how to do it ......
> 
> This was really surprising to me, as my CO requested *State Police Report* also along with the FBI record check and Indian PCC.
> 
> Good thing is that I can get it in a week in my state FL, but the hassle of going to sherrif's office and doing all the paperwork and fingerprinting done and then mailing to State Law Enforcement head office is what annoys me most.


Yes Paul, State PCC was done through a third party and submitted to CO.
Just waiting for FBI clearance...


----------



## Tarusha123 (Oct 18, 2012)

My cumulative stay has exceeded 12 month ( 7 July 2009 - 15 Sept 2009, 23 Oct 2009 - 4 Jan - 2010 and 6 Feb 2012- present) Looks like I would need to get FBI done as well? ;( I have been staying in Hotel & so have no proof to present as residential proof. Besides the SFO CGI never anser to the phone


----------



## Paul007 (Oct 15, 2012)

sumi.24 said:


> Yes Paul, State PCC was done through a third party and submitted to CO.
> Just waiting for FBI clearance...


Hi Sumi, How much you paid for Meds ? The Panel Doctor in my state is asking for $425/adult and $150/child.


----------



## Tarusha123 (Oct 18, 2012)

Here in LA they are asking for $302


----------



## Paul007 (Oct 15, 2012)

Tarusha123 said:


> Here in LA they are asking for $302


Wow that is almost 25% less ..... Doctors here in FL are damn expensive ..... 

Also, You are talking about Los Angeles not the state Louisiana (state code LA) ?


----------



## Tarusha123 (Oct 18, 2012)

He he... No I am referring to Los Angeles..  the sad thing is that it is not covered in insurance.. They should have


----------



## sumi.24 (Oct 4, 2012)

Paul007 said:


> Hi Sumi, How much you paid for Meds ? The Panel Doctor in my state is asking for $425/adult and $150/child.


We paid $310 per adult and $200 per child.
It is less in LA i guess as Tarusha told...


----------



## sumi.24 (Oct 4, 2012)

sumi.24 said:


> Yes Paul, State PCC was done through a third party and submitted to CO.
> Just waiting for FBI clearance...



Hi Paul,

I received my FBI clearance today, it took exactly 6 weeks.
Scanned the copies and send to CO, now fingers crossed...:ranger:


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

sumi.24 said:


> Hi Paul,
> 
> I received my FBI clearance today, it took exactly 6 weeks.
> Scanned the copies and send to CO, now fingers crossed...:ranger:



I also got my US FBI check in the mail yesterday 1st Dec. Applied OCTOBER 18, the checks were made on Nov 27th.

When we will do our medicals next month in Jan it will cost $800 altogether for 2 adults and one child (19 months).


----------



## sumanth_k2000 (Nov 24, 2012)

chsridevi said:


> Hi Swetha,
> 
> Did you check if your PCC processing is completed? I too were in the queue. My card was charged on oct 3 and until now I did not receive the PCC. regretting for not getting it through fedex account. let me know when you receive your letter.
> 
> I read here in the forms that it may reach India in 3 to 5 weeks. So hope your PCC is on the way.


Hi Chsridevi,

Did you receive your FBI clearance? If so, how much time did it take after credit card was charged. For me, they have sent back the results on 26th Nov but I have not received it yet.


----------



## sumanth_k2000 (Nov 24, 2012)

shweta_expat said:


> Friends, I have been in wait period for FBI clearance to be delivered to my india address like forever.. I would like to share some tips and tricks which I feel could help folks in similar situations..
> 
> Reason for FBI clearance :
> As we know if someone has stayed for more than 12 months in USA during last 10 years then that person needs to get clearance from the FBI similar to the Indian PCC.
> ...



Hi Shweta,

Could you please throw some light on the procedure to request a copy if you didn't receive a previous one / or never delivered? In my case, FBI sent back my results on 26th Nov and I have still not received it. It seems to have lost on the way. So, can I request them to send another copy of the same to some of my friend / relative in US. How can I do it? Do they again charge for it? Do I need to send the form again? Eagerly waiting for your reply...

Thanks.


----------



## Angie C (Dec 10, 2012)

It has been advised not to do the PCC or meds until you get an invite. You dont have to wait until you get a CO to request it but you dont know when you will get an invite so that's why they advise waiting until the invite comes through.


----------



## sumanth_k2000 (Nov 24, 2012)

Big Sign of relief...Finally got my FBI Clearance.!

19 October - shipment delivered
16 November - credit card charged
21 November - shipped from FBI
13 December - Received FBI Clearance


----------



## vinayak (Mar 5, 2012)

*FBI Clearance*

Hi Shweta,
I contacted FBI customer service and they told me that they have mailed my results on 12/17 to Pune. But it has been sent using USPS first class mail despite of I had mentioned to charge my card for the priority shipping. I know now there is no way for me to track the shipment, my fate lies with USPS and Indian Post. I want to know if there is a way now I can request a copy of the result to be sent to my relative in the USA?? As in one of your posts you mentioned that you requested the result later to your brother's address in the USA. Please let me know how exactly you pursued it, will be of help for me to get the results on time.

Thanks
-Vinayak


----------



## vinayak (Mar 5, 2012)

*FBI personal record*

Hi Shweta,
I contacted FBI customer service and they told me that they have mailed my results on 12/17 to Pune. But it has been sent using USPS first class mail despite of I had mentioned to charge my card for the priority shipping. I know now there is no way for me to track the shipment, my fate lies with USPS and Indian Post. I want to know if there is a way now I can request a copy of the result to be sent to my relative in the USA?? As in one of your posts you mentioned that you requested the result later to your brother's address in the USA. Please let me know how exactly you pursued it, will be of help for me to get the results on time.

Thanks
-Vinayak


----------



## Shanki (Jul 25, 2012)

sumi.24 said:


> Hi Paul,
> 
> I received my FBI clearance today, it took exactly 6 weeks.
> Scanned the copies and send to CO, now fingers crossed...:ranger:


Hi Sumi,

A doubt regarding the visa grant. 
By when should you enter Oz? Since you have got your meds and PCC earlier, does the visa validity start from the earliest date?


----------



## vidya (Oct 26, 2012)

Hi 

I applied for my FBI clearance on 18 Nov. Till now my credit card is not charged. I read on the forum that we can track the progress of FBI clearance and there is some FBI helpline. Somebody please share the details. 

Thanks 
Vidya


----------



## Tarusha123 (Oct 18, 2012)

vidya said:


> Hi
> 
> I applied for my FBI clearance on 18 Nov. Till now my credit card is not charged. I read on the forum that we can track the progress of FBI clearance and there is some FBI helpline. Somebody please share the details.
> 
> ...


Hello Vidya, I too had sent my fingerprints on 19th Nov which reached on 21st Nov.
I had called FBI helpline yesterday & they told me that the name would appear in their database only in 4th week. since this is already 4th week,I asked them to check if my name does exist in the database & the lad confirmed that it does. She said to give it another 2 weeks as it takes total 4 weeks to get the name in Database & next 2 weeks to process it.

Hope this info is helpful, I would suggest you to get in touch with FBI by next week as by then you might hear something concrete.
The contact no is - (304) 625-5590.


----------



## Tarusha123 (Oct 18, 2012)

Shanki said:


> Hi Sumi,
> 
> A doubt regarding the visa grant.
> By when should you enter Oz? Since you have got your meds and PCC earlier, does the visa validity start from the earliest date?


Sorry to poke my nose here but I would like to confirm that the visa validity date starts from the earliest date of meds/PCC ( whichever done first)


----------



## vidya (Oct 26, 2012)

hey Tarusha123

Thanks a lot, this information definately helps......

I will call the helpline and check if my name is in their database. Sometimes its good to know that things are moving in correct direction. It makes the waiting period bit bearable. 

Thanks and regards
Vidya 






Tarusha123 said:


> Hello Vidya, I too had sent my fingerprints on 19th Nov which reached on 21st Nov.
> I had called FBI helpline yesterday & they told me that the name would appear in their database only in 4th week. since this is already 4th week,I asked them to check if my name does exist in the database & the lad confirmed that it does. She said to give it another 2 weeks as it takes total 4 weeks to get the name in Database & next 2 weeks to process it.
> 
> Hope this info is helpful, I would suggest you to get in touch with FBI by next week as by then you might hear something concrete.
> The contact no is - (304) 625-5590.


----------



## Tarusha123 (Oct 18, 2012)

Guys,

This is to let you know that my card has been charged.
19 Nov - Sent the fingerprints
21 Nov - Received the docs by FBI
17 Dec - Credit card charged

I look forward to hear from them now.


----------



## sumi.24 (Oct 4, 2012)

Shanki said:


> Hi Sumi,
> 
> A doubt regarding the visa grant.
> By when should you enter Oz? Since you have got your meds and PCC earlier, does the visa validity start from the earliest date?



Hi Shanki,

Yes, we are supposed to enter before 1st October 2013 which is when we got India PCC in 2012.


----------



## amits (Oct 29, 2012)

Guys - 
Got my grant today !

Thanks to all for your valuable inputs !!
Timeshots:
Visa lodged - Oct 25
CO assigned - Nov 13
Medicals - Nov 21
PCC - Dec 19
Grant - Dec 20


----------



## Shanki (Jul 25, 2012)

sumi.24 said:


> Hi Shanki,
> 
> Yes, we are supposed to enter before 1st October 2013 which is when we got India PCC in 2012.


Thanks Guys for the info...
B'cos I had seen one of our friends in this forum had the entry date 1 yr from visa grant irrespective of the PCC/MEDS date. That's why wanted to confirm.

So, better to plan according to PCC/MEDS date... Thanks...


----------



## Shanki (Jul 25, 2012)

What is the best way to send the fingerprints from India to the FBI office?
What will be the cost?


----------

